# How to change fuel filter in 94 Sentra xe



## freemite (Dec 5, 2007)

How to change fuel filter in 94 Sentra xe？
Should I release fuel pressure , and how to do it?

Thank you.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

To release pressure, you have to pull the fuel pump fuse under the dash and run the engine until it dies. I'd crank it a little more after that, just to be sure. The filter is to the left of the brake booster. Just unto the clamps, crush the ends of the filter barbs with some pliers (be careful not to damage the hose), and swap the filters. You will probably have some trouble getting the lines on the new filter, and you will spill a ton of gas from the bottom hose while you fiddle with everything. I recommend having something to plug the line with if you need to go get another tool (I used the end of a pencil).


----------

